# Dateien vom Server löschen



## xxenon (24. Februar 2004)

hi folks!

ich hätte da ne frage bezüglich dem löschen von dateien.

und zwar liegt das skript, das den löschvorgang durchführen soll in einem ordner und die zu löschende datei in einem anderen

(konkret: löschen ist eine admin-funktion, die dateien sind bilder und liegen in einem verzeichnis, dass von mehreren skripten genutzt wird)

problem:

mit unlink()  das net so recht, ich bekomm da immer ne meldung ala "no such file or directory..."

gibts da also nen besonderen befehl / trick oder ähnliches?

mfg. u.v.d.i.v

xxenon


----------



## MiLa (24. Februar 2004)

unlink() ist da schon dir richtige Funktion, du musst nur den richtigen Pfad angeben, die Fehlermeldung hört sich ja so an, als wenn die Datei unter dem Pfad nicht existiert.


----------



## xxenon (24. Februar 2004)

ja, das tut sie ja auch nicht =)

sie liegt parallel in einem eigenen verzeichnis.

wenn ich mit anderen funktionen darauf zugreif, krieg ich sie mit "../verzeichnis/datei.edg". das funktioniert jedoch bei unlink nicht

greets,

xxenon


----------



## xxenon (24. Februar 2004)

also ich hab jetzt die totale verwirrung erfahren ...

hab zum testen ein eigenes skript erstellt, mit dem alles funktioniert, obwohl es im selben ordner liegt wie mein skript...

kann es denn sein dass der unlink-befehl irgendwie einen error verursacht, weil der dateiname, der übergeben wird aus einer datei ausgelesen wird?

also irgendwie ein variablentypproblem oder so

bin jedenfalls ziemlich verwirrt und bitte um hilfe =)

mfg.

xxenon


----------



## IRIE (22. Januar 2005)

HI ich hab grad das selbe problem ! 

hast du es hingekriegt ? bzw wie hast du es gelöst !?

wär cool wenn du mir helfen könntest !


gruß

IRIE


----------



## hpvw (22. Januar 2005)

Kann es sein, dass Du das Skript zum löschen aus einem anderen Skript, welches in einem anderen Ordner liegt, mit [phpf]include[/phpf] einbindest?
Dann müssen relative Pfade aus Sicht des einbindenden Skripts verwendet werden oder Du benutzt absolute Pfade.

Gruß hpvw

PS: der Thread ist schon ganz schön alt, bin mir nicht sicher, ob der ersteller sich noch dran erinnern kann.


----------



## xxenon (22. Januar 2005)

hpvw hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann es sein, dass Du das Skript zum löschen aus einem anderen Skript, welches in einem anderen Ordner liegt, mit [phpf]include[/phpf] einbindest?
> Dann müssen relative Pfade aus Sicht des einbindenden Skripts verwendet werden oder Du benutzt absolute Pfade.
> 
> Gruß hpvw
> ...




Also 1.)
Ich kann mich *wieder* dran errinnern ^^

2.)
Das mit dem Includen ist mir schon klar =) anders ergäbe es auch keinen Sinn...

War aber nicht das Problem. Überhaupt trat der Fehler nicht jedesmal auf sondern nur gelegentlich.


3.)
Leider kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen, da ich das Problem in dem Sinne nicht lösen konnte.

Ich habe einfach von vorne begonnen und plötzlich funktionierte alles...


MfG

xxenon


----------



## IRIE (22. Januar 2005)

oköy, danke !

werd wohl auch nochmal von vorne anfangen, weil ich kriegs einfach nicht hin  *grml* 

trotzdem danke


----------



## Martin209 (25. November 2005)

HI Leutz,
ich habe einen Ordner in dem mein Server Dateien Casht, diese möchte ich täglich mithilfe eines PHP-Scripts automatisch löschen !
Hat einer von euch eine ahnung wie ich das Script schreiben muss ?
Oder kennt einer von euch den Befehl zum automatischen löschen mit der Verzeichnis-angabe und der Dateientyp angabe ?

Danke Martin209


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Du willst also nur Dateien mit einer bestimmten Endung loeschen, richtig?
Dann lies doch einfach das Verzeichnis Stueck fuer Stueck aus und loesch die Datei wenn sie die entsprechende Endung hat.


----------



## Martin209 (25. November 2005)

Ich will die Dateien aber alle mit einem mal löschen! 
Und nicht jeden tag einzeln vorm Server sitzen und die del taste betätigen ! 
Haste nich irgendeine andere idee ?

Das ausführen des Scripts is ja nich das Problem, aber die Dateierkennung und darauffolgende löschung müssen im PHP festgelegt sein, oder ?!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Von der Del-Taste hat auch keiner geredet.
Du kannst ja mit PHP den Verzeichnisinhalt auslesen und dann Dateien loeschen lassen.


----------

